# Premium Membership - Cancellation



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

When you go to Account Settings - Account Upgrades - Manage, there is a notice that you can cancel your autorenewal on your premium membership but there are no instructions for how to do that. I sent a message via Contact Us, is that adequate or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you are unable to cancel on your own (via paypal), you can use the contact us form to reach our site support team and they will be able to assist you and provide more instructions.

I can confirm that we have received your email and our support team will be in contact soon.

Daniel


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Administrator said:


> If you are unable to cancel on your own (via paypal), you can use the contact us form to reach our site support team and they will be able to assist you and provide more instructions.
> 
> I can confirm that we have received your email and our support team will be in contact soon.
> 
> Daniel


Thanks so much!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

You are cancelling something else this time... not your posts!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I used a credit card and didn't see a way to cancel it. With the CC the only way is to wait until the charge goes through and then call it fraudulent, I didn't want to do that because it's not fraudulent, I did authorize the payment. I want to be sure I cancel the correct way so there's no confusion. I sent the email, hopefully that works.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I used a credit card and didn't see a way to cancel it. With the CC the only way is to wait until the charge goes through and then call it fraudulent, I didn't want to do that because it's not fraudulent, I did authorize the payment. I want to be sure I cancel the correct way so there's no confusion. I sent the email, hopefully that works.


Then in this case it is best to contact our support to assist with this. They will be able to help turn off the auto-renewal for you.

Daniel


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Administrator said:


> Then in this case it is best to contact our support to assist with this. They will be able to help turn off the auto-renewal for you.
> 
> Daniel


I sent it through Contact Us on the footer of the site. Is that the correct way? I appreciate your help.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I sent it through Contact Us on the footer of the site. Is that the correct way? I appreciate your help.


You aren't leaving the Board are you TexasMom?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

karole said:


> You aren't leaving the Board are you TexasMom?


Check your PM.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

It's all taken care of now, thank you for your help.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I have to say I considered doing the same thing when someone was banned and ran into the same problems as you did.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I have to say I considered doing the same thing when someone was banned and ran into the same problems as you did.


The Account Upgrades section still has a renewal date but I got an email saying it had been removed. I guess we'll see, but I believe it's been taken care of now.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Hope you don’t leave. 😔 Maybe just take a break if you’re upset about something, here.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> The Account Upgrades section still has a renewal date but I got an email saying it had been removed. I guess we'll see, but I believe it's been taken care of now.


Thanks for starting this thread as it was a good reminder that I haven’t heard back about my attempt some time ago to cancel mine. If I’m charged a renewal I’m going to tell my credit card company it’s fraudulent because (as of today) I’ve tried twice and I’m not trying again. For anyone considering becoming a Premium Member I don’t recommend it unless you never plan to cancel. 
P.S.
I hope you aren’t planning on leaving.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I had no trouble once I contacted them via the “Contact Us” link. It’s not the mods, it’s the site folks, so the very short delay I experienced was probably just that they were busy.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I see members who haven't posted in years still being shown as 'premium'. There needs to be an easier way to cancel or maybe just sign up on a year-to-year basis. Of course, that wouldn't be in the site's best interest.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> I see members who haven't posted in years still being shown as 'premium'. There needs to be an easier way to cancel or maybe just sign up on a year-to-year basis. Of course, that wouldn't be in the site's best interest.


I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure the membership used to be something like $19.99 for a lifetime. So they aren't still being charged, if that's the case.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Don’t you become a premium member after a certain number of posts? Or is that option gone? I assume I’m a premium member because I can see the private threads. But maybe I’m not, I never bothered to check.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

bobert said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure the membership used to be something like $19.99 for a lifetime. So they aren't still being charged, if that's the case.


My payment was supposed to be for a lifetime. 😠


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

blahfridge said:


> Don’t you become a premium member after a certain number of posts? Or is that option gone? I assume I’m a premium member because I can see the private threads. But maybe I’m not, I never bothered to check.


That ended a while ago. Now all someone has to do is register and they can see the "private" section.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

bobert said:


> That ended a while ago. Now all someone has to do is register and they can see the "private" section.


And you can pay and never post and have access to all that's 'premium'.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

bobert said:


> That ended a while ago. Now all someone has to do is register and they can see the "private" section.


I actually think that makes more sense. The 20 post minimum always seemed arbitrary to me.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I had no trouble once I contacted them via the “Contact Us” link. It’s not the mods, it’s the site folks, so the very short delay I experienced was probably just that they were busy.


I’m glad it worked for you but it hasn’t for me (and, yes, it’s the site and not the mods). My first attempt was six weeks or so ago IIRC and then I forgot about it until I saw this thread so I tried again this morning. If I don’t get a response this time, when it renews again I’ll report it as a fraudulent charge. And a good lesson for me not to believe how easy it is to cancel at any time.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Administrator said:


> Then in this case it is best to contact our support to assist with this. They will be able to help turn off the auto-renewal for you.
> 
> Daniel


I went through Contact Us six weeks or so ago to cancel and got no response. I tried again this morning. Please let me know if there’s some other way to cancel so that I don’t have to report it as fraud when it renews after I’ve withdrawn my permission. Thanks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Openminded said:


> I’m glad it worked for you but it hasn’t for me (and, yes, it’s the site and not the mods). My first attempt was six weeks or so ago IIRC and then I forgot about it until I saw this thread so I tried again this morning. If I don’t get a response this time, when it renews again I’ll report it as a fraudulent charge. And a good lesson for me not to believe how easy it is to cancel at any time.


Have you been getting annual charges?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

minimalME said:


> My payment was supposed to be for a lifetime. 😠


If you purchased lifetime premium, it would have been grandfathered and should be carried over. If you had renewing membership, it would have carried over as an annual membership. We currently only offer annual membership for those who do wish to upgrade.



Openminded said:


> I went through Contact Us six weeks or so ago to cancel and got no response. I tried again this morning. Please let me know if there’s some other way to cancel so that I don’t have to report it as fraud when it renews after I’ve withdrawn my permission. Thanks.


Contact us support typically takes a few days to respond (depending on contact volume). If it has been more than a week, please try to contact again or send us a private message for us to investigate. 

Daniel


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Administrator said:


> If you purchased lifetime premium, it would have been grandfathered and should be carried over. If you had renewing membership, it would have carried over as an annual membership. We currently only offer annual membership for those who do wish to upgrade.


On my page, it says 'legacy', but then says it expires in 2038?

When I paid, the option I chose was 99 years. 

If it's grandfathered in, that's great.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

minimalME said:


> On my page, it says 'legacy', but then says it expires in 2038?


As far as I am aware "2038" is essentially a place holder. If it is showing as "legacy" and an expire date more than a year, it would be the old "lifetime premium".

Daniel


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Administrator said:


> As far as I am aware "2038" is essentially a place holder. If it is showing as "legacy" and an expire date more than a year, it would be the old "lifetime premium".
> 
> Daniel


Thanks, Daniel! 🤗


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Have you been getting annual charges?


Yep. $19.99 every year.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Openminded said:


> Yep. $19.99 every year.


Yep. I'm gonna cancel. Just kidding. I'm not a premium member  I just grok and try and learn a bit from some of the folks here and those that pass through.
I thought about paying, but no. I pay no one but the almighty Microsoft and Google.

Edited to add: and @MattMatt , he's always spot on. I'd list a few others but you all know who you are.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yep. I'm gonna cancel. Just kidding. I'm not a premium member  I just grok and try and learn a bit from some of the folks here and those that pass through.
> I thought about paying, but no. I pay no one but the almighty Microsoft and Google.
> 
> Edited to add: and @MattMatt , he's always spot on. I'd list a few others but you all know who you are.


It used to be that amount for a lifetime membership, IIRC. I only joined because when the new software went in a premium membership was the only way to access the Private Section. That policy soon changed back to the way it was before but I never got around to cancelling the charge so a few years went by. Now, thanks to the help of an Administrator, it’s taken care of. I wouldn’t do that again.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Openminded said:


> It used to be that amount for a lifetime membership, IIRC. I only joined because when the new software went in a premium membership was the only way to access the Private Section. That policy soon changed back to the way it was before but I never got around to cancelling the charge so a few years went by. Now, thanks to the help of an Administrator, it’s taken care of. I wouldn’t do that again.


And I'm not saying it's not worth it, it is a good spot to hang out. I almost paid then was a speed bump and that swayed me to not. But I'm serious when I say I believe there is some good stuff here.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And I'm not saying it's not worth it, it is a good spot to hang out. I almost paid then was a speed bump and that swayed me to not. But I'm serious when I say I believe there is some good stuff here.


I as well almost decided to sign up for the premium membership. But there are other forums that have solid advice and ideas to improve, help with situations, and maintain a healthy relationship or marriage. It also doesn't frequently have people calling for divorce or other drastic measures like polygraph tests for most situations. But that doesn't mean I don't like it here. There are good people and some good advice mixed in.

My wife says she would sign up, but feels it would be a waste of her time. She says a lot of people appear to still be suffering in pain and grief from a failed marriage and it deeply reflects in their advice. She also jokingly told me that if I ever suspected her of cheating and asked for a polygraph, I would find my face implanted in a frying pan as that is the dumbest suggestion she sees 🤣. She says I can just see two married people walking into a place that offers a polygraph and just waiting to be called 😂.


----------

